# Yellow Koi PK x Copper Cambodian CT



## Bettas2k14 (Jul 2, 2017)

I'll be setting these guys up today or tomorrow.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Hopefully you're going to follow through with an F2 and F3 generation. 

The only real reason to make this sort of cross of fin types is in the pursuit of Crowntail Plakat Bettas, which takes three or four generations to get the crowntail form with short-length fins, and a few more generations to get the web reduction and form to right.


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

There are many reasons to breed HMPK to CT, CTPK is not the only real reason, i.e. making Koi cts or even Halfsuns (ct 180< caudal spread). personally, I would not use a Cambodian betta with kois , as they sometimes reduce the intensity of black colors of the fry in my experience. But no two spawns are identical because the genetics of the fish will always vary.


----------



## Bettas2k14 (Jul 2, 2017)

Bettas2k14 said:


> I'll be setting these guys up today or tomorrow.


Female also looks to carry marble.


----------



## Bettas2k14 (Jul 2, 2017)

Nimble said:


> Hopefully you're going to follow through with an F2 and F3 generation.
> 
> The only real reason to make this sort of cross of fin types is in the pursuit of Crowntail Plakat Bettas, which takes three or four generations to get the crowntail form with short-length fins, and a few more generations to get the web reduction and form to right.


Yes i will be doing F2, F3 and outcrossing to my other marble/koi line. My goal is producing more beautiful marble and koi to work with.


----------



## Bettas2k14 (Jul 2, 2017)

Spawning tank set up, and pair introduced today. Fingers crossed


----------



## Bettas2k14 (Jul 2, 2017)

Pair spawned today


----------

